# Custom Scrambler - Scramble for Any Subset of the Cube



## gyroninja (Aug 1, 2016)

I decided I should probably through a link here, but it has been on reddit for 8 months. The timer is a modified version of qqtimer and is pretty handy for when I want to grind a subset for a while after learning it.

*Timer*
http://gyroninja.net/timer/

*Example Bookmarks*
H COLL
H 2GLL

Okay, let's get right into the details.

To customize your scrambles head on over to the 3x3 subset scramblers and select Custom Scramble.
In the custom scramble box in the top right you can input parameters for the scrambler to use. This box takes input in the form of cp|ep|co|eo|cpa|epa|cori|eori. This might look a little confusing at first glance but I'll explain each thing you can customize. If you don't want to customize that part of the scrambler you can leave the place blank.
*Parameters
CP*
For cp you need to give a list of the corners that you want to be randomized. For example, if you wanted to scramble all of the corners of the cube you could use 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 for the cp section of the custom scramble input.
*EP*
This is the same thing what cp did but with edges this time. Edges are numbered from 0-11.
*CO*
Like the other two lings previously explained you need to give a list of corners whose orientation you want to be randomized.
*EO*
You know the deal. Same thing as above but with edges this time.
*CPA*
To use this parameter you need to leave cp blank. For this parameter you can give a list on the specific corner permutation you want the scramble to have. For example, if you wanted every scramble you get to have all the corners permuted except that corner 6 and corner 7 are swapped you could use 0,1,2,3,4,5,7,6, notice how the 6 and 7 are swapped in the list.
*EPA*
Very similar to the way epa was done except we are doing it with edges this time instead of corners.
*CORI*
This parameter is a little tricky and requires co to be left blank. For this field you can give a number which specifies the specific corner orientation you want to force on your scrambles. Since I don't quite want to explain how it works I'll give you the co codes for all the oclls and their aufs.
*H*

1350
1890
*Pi*

1188
1404
1836
2052
*L*

297
513
891
1539
*T*

135
405
1215
1485
*U*

189
567
783
1701
*S*

702
1674
1998
2106
*AS*

351
837
999
1053
*Solved*

0
*EORI*
Very similar to the way cori works but with corners. Here are the eo codes for flipping edges on the last layer.
*Four Flip*

15
*L*

3
6
9
12
*Line*

5
10
*Solved*

0
*Other Features
Randomization*
To randomize between two things such as solved cori and H cori. For the corner orientation field you could put:
0!1350
If you wanted H cori to show 75% of the time you could use:
`0!1350!1350!1350

*Bookmark Scramblers*
To create a link that will automatically set the scrambler to an input that you have created before you can use the format of http://gyroninja.net/timer/?customScramble=CUSTOM_SCRAMBLE_SETTING_HERE
For example the H COLL link from above looks like this: http://gyroninja.net/timer/?customScramble=4,5,6,7|8,9,10,11|||||1350|
*Examples
Example 1*
Let's say you want to practice the H COLLs you know. Let's force an H OCLL to show up every time.
4,5,6,7|8,9,10,11|||||1350|
*4,5,6,7*: We are scrambling all of the last layer's corners
*8,9,10,11*: We are scrambling all of the last layer's edges
*1350*: We are forcing the H OCLL to show up.
*Example 2*
Now let's say you want to practice some H ZBLLs from a specific COLL subset. Let's force an H OCLL to show up every time with a diag swap of the corners.
|8,9,10,11|||0,1,2,3,4,7,6,5||1890|
*8,9,10,11*: We are scrambling all of the last layer's edges
*0,1,2,3,4,7,6,5*: We are swapping corner 5 and corner 7 to force a diag swap on the last layer.
*1890*: We are forcing the H OCLL to show up in the desired auf.
*If you would like to see any more examples or need any help feel free to ask.*


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 12, 2017)

The website is not working properly anymore. I really liked using it though.

Is is going to be fixed???


----------



## gyroninja (Feb 13, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> The website is not working properly anymore. I really liked using it though.
> 
> Is is going to be fixed???


Fixed


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 13, 2017)

gyroninja said:


> Fixed



Thank you.


----------



## dskids (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm learning 1-look OLL and I want to grind a bunch of last layer solves for the OLL cases I already know. Is there a way to set this timer up so that it only generates a portion of OLL cases and their AUF's?


----------



## CubingGenius (Mar 8, 2017)

dskids said:


> I'm learning 1-look OLL and I want to grind a bunch of last layer solves for the OLL cases I already know. Is there a way to set this timer up so that it only generates a portion of OLL cases and their AUF's?



You can set it to orient the corners and edges in a specific way to get certain OLLs.


----------



## dskids (Mar 9, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> You can set it to orient the corners and edges in a specific way to get certain OLLs.


I noticed that, but at first I thought it would just generate one case over and over. Now that I think about it more, it seems like you can generate any subset of cases that share common edge orientations (or corner orientations, or both)?


----------



## efattah (Mar 11, 2017)

I need help with the custom scrambler. The edge permutation function works, but the edge orientation function seems random.

Changing only EO 2,5 = flips yellow-orange, green-yellow
Changing only EO 1,2 = flips green-yellow, yellow-white
Changing only EO 1,5 = flips green-white, green-yellow
Notice how green-yellow appears on all three despite the same number not appearing all three times; impossible.

I am trying to create an L7E scrambler which scrambles these edges (permutation & orientation).
|2,5,7,8,9,10,11|||||| = correctly permutes those edges
This permutation works, but plugging in the same as orientation produces crazy results
|2,5,7,8,9,10,11||2,5,7,8,9,10,11|||| = correctly permutes those edges and orients random edges

Please explain how to randomly permute and randomly orient these edges. Also do you have table that actually shows which number corresponds to which edge? It took me about half an hour of experimenting to decode which number was which edge...


----------



## LexCubing (Apr 3, 2017)

gyroninja said:


> I decided I should probably through a link here, but it has been on reddit for 8 months. The timer is a modified version of qqtimer and is pretty handy for when I want to grind a subset for a while after learning it.
> 
> *Timer*
> http://gyroninja.net/timer/
> ...



I want to drill certain subsets of TTLL. How do I make it generate like only Front Opp or All Opp or something like that?


----------

